# Ac condenser unit



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

10. But I would put in #8 anyway.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

#8 copper min.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Re: what type cable assembly will allow you to use that specific gauge wire.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Re: what type cable assembly will allow you to use that specific gauge wire.


 
MC and AC.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

from where to where? electrical service panel to disconnect and then disconnect to condenser? You put the wire in a whip from the disconnect to the condenser. 

Pipe it to the disconnect on the outter wall to the disconnect, using of course single hole straps. Wire in the pipe.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> MC and AC.


Which one? And which size wire?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Which one? And which size wire?


 
Both and #10


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Roadhouse said:


> from where to where? electrical service panel to disconnect and then disconnect to condenser? You put the wire in a whip from the disconnect to the condenser.
> 
> Pipe it to the disconnect on the outter wall to the disconnect, using of course single hole straps. Wire in the pipe.


Obviously panel to disconnect

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Both and #10


Are you sure AC?

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Are you sure AC?


 
I dont know why it would be different.

Installing in insulation?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> Obviously panel to disconnect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


No, not obviously or we wouldn't be having this discussion as you'd know already and wouldn't be asking. 

MC is not what to use in a residential application, it is not allowed down here. You either drill holes through the framework and run romex and staple or you go from the panel to the disconnect outside of the home with pipe with weatherproof connections and single hole emt straps. 

Do what you want.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> MC is not what to use in a residential application, *it is not allowed down here. *


That is what is known as bull chit. Stick to freon and copper tubing.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Salvatoreg02 said:


> What min size wire shall be used for single phase 240volt unit, nameplate of 34.9 amps?
> Multi-conductor cable assemblies?
> Hopefully I phrased this ? Correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Is 34.9 the MCA?

If so, 10 AWG in pipe, MC or AC or 8 in NM.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> That is what is known as bull chit. Stick to freon and copper tubing.


That's what I'm smelling too. The NEC doesn't say anywhere you can't run MC in dwelling units, and I find it really hard to believe even TX would be so obtuse as to disallow it. 

I'd run #8 NM into the back of a disconnect, and then sealtite whip to the condenser.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Is 34.9 the MCA?
> 
> If so, 10 AWG in pipe, MC or AC or 8 in NM.


What size is your OCP?


Bob, when you have a chance, would you give the code reference for this? I'd like to brush up on this. 

Thanks,


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

BBQ said:


> That is what is known as bull chit. Stick to freon and copper tubing.


Come on down and use metal flex and see what happens. The code allows it as long as the wire is rated for outdoor use BUT the city's inspector's office will not. It is too humid down south and the sleeve does not last long. It is looked upon as hack work. Jurisdiction to jurisdiction dependent.

There is a reason I said it and it's because I have yet in my 12 years in the trades, both electrical and hvac, and thousand of homes I've worked in in both electrical and hvac and not single one has it. 

Get a life, chump.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

READ the entire nameplate!

AC nameplates have been marked real plain for some time now. "Minimum ampacity" and "Max OCPD."

"Minimum ampacity" is what determines your wire size. It's not the FLA figure.

"Max OCPD" is your fuse or breaker size. 

For a residential unit, it's quite common for #12 to be large enough wire, even though the breaker might be 40 amps.

Otherwise .... if the condenser is outdoors, then the wiring method has to be suitable for outdoor use. This means 'sealtite.' Ordinary MC won't do, because the connectors are 'dry location only.'


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What size is your OCP?
> 
> Bob, when you have a chance, would you give the code reference for this? I'd like to brush up on this.
> 
> Thanks,


240.4 g

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

440.6 Ampacity and Rating. The size of conductors for
equipment covered by this article shall be selected from
Table 310.16 through Table 310.19 or calculated in accordance
with 310.15 as applicable. The required ampacity of
conductors and rating of equipment shall be determined
according to 440.6(A) and 440.6(B).

(A) Hermetic Refrigerant Motor-Compressor. For a hermetic
refrigerant motor-compressor, the rated-load current
marked on the nameplate of the equipment in which the
motor-compressor is employed shall be used in determining
the rating or ampacity of the disconnecting means, the
branch-circuit conductors, the controller, the branch-circuit
short-circuit and ground-fault protection, and the separate
motor overload protection. Where no rated-load current is
shown on the equipment nameplate, the rated-load current
shown on the compressor nameplate shall be used.

Exception No. 1: Where so marked, the branch-circuit selection
current shall be used instead of the rated-load current
to determine the rating or ampacity of the disconnecting
means, the branch-circuit conductors, the controller,
and the branch-circuit short-circuit and ground-fault
protection.

Exception No. 2: For cord-and-plug-connected equipment,
the nameplate marking shall be used in accordance with
440.22(B), Exception No. 2.

FPN: For disconnecting means and controllers, see 440.12
and 440.41.

(B) Multimotor Equipment. For multimotor equipment
employing a shaded-pole or permanent split-capacitor-type
fan or blower motor, the full-load current for such motor
marked on the nameplate of the equipment in which the fan
or blower motor is employed shall be used instead of the
horsepower rating to determine the ampacity or rating of
the disconnecting means, the branch-circuit conductors, the
controller, the branch-circuit short-circuit and ground-fault
protection, and the separate overload protection. This marking
on the equipment nameplate shall not be less than the
current marked on the fan or blower motor nameplate.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I hooked one up today, #8's on a 60 amp breaker


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Roadhouse said:


> Come on down and use metal flex and see what happens. The code allows it as long as the wire is rated for outdoor use BUT the city's inspector's office will not. It is too humid down south and the sleeve does not last long. It is looked upon as hack work. Jurisdiction to jurisdiction dependent.
> 
> There is a reason I said it and it's because I have yet in my 12 years in the trades, both electrical and hvac, and thousand of homes I've worked in in both electrical and hvac and not single one has it.
> 
> Get a life, chump.


But MC in a house IS allowed. Nothing in the NEC forbids using MC in a dwelling. And if you're getting humidity inside the walls of your home you've got bigger problems than just electrical issues, chump.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Roadhouse said:


> Come on down and use metal flex and see what happens. The code allows it as long as the wire is rated for outdoor use BUT the city's inspector's office will not. It is too humid down south and the sleeve does not last long. It is looked upon as hack work. Jurisdiction to jurisdiction dependent.
> 
> There is a reason I said it and it's because I have yet in my 12 years in the trades, both electrical and hvac, and thousand of homes I've worked in in both electrical and hvac and not single one has it.



You had been talking about running it through joists, that is generally a dry location. 



Roadhouse said:


> Get a life, chump.


Yeah OK.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> Get a life, chump.


This attitude is why cops like to beat your azz


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> What size is your OCP?
> 
> Bob, when you have a chance, would you give the code reference for this? I'd like to brush up on this.
> 
> Thanks,


OCPD=35amps #10AWG

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

BBQ said:


> You had been talking about running it through joists, that is generally a dry location.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah OK.


 


C'mon!! Why'd you change it????????


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> This attitude is why cops like to beat your azz


 Let's play nice and not make it personal. Thanks


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

Is it just me or is this post confusing ?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> Is it just me or is this post confusing ?


 
Its you and its confusing....


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Service call yesterday. Condenser on the right has a grounded compressor. Figured I take a few pics.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> Service call yesterday. Condenser on the right has a grounded compressor. Figured I take a few pics.


 

\You can definatley tell that work was done by an HVAC HACK and not an electrician


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I see (2) violations right off the bat. 

1) Disconnects need to be readily accessible, 440.14
2) And those ungrounded conductors need to re-identified. 

P.S. I definitely make more money than you.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> I see (2) violations right off the bat.
> 
> 1) Disconnects need to be readily accessible, 440.14
> 2) And those ungrounded conductors need to re-identified.
> ...


 
Mag, 

1)the one coming out of the house can be reidentified. The other needs to be THWN. 
2) No straps
3) working space for disco not met
4) boxes unlevel
5) No connectors
6) Romex outdoors



This is typical of an HVAC guy trying to play electrician.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> I see (2) violations right off the bat.
> 
> 1) Disconnects need to be readily accessible, 440.14
> 2) And those ungrounded conductors need to re-identified.
> ...


 
You might have missed the bit where I said I went to the home on a service call, not for the install, so regarldess of what violations you may see it has nothing to do with myself. And sadly many homes which are out of the city limits there are many things in which are not up to code. In the city the code is enforced, not so much out in the county. Not even certain there are any inspections out there to begin with.

You probably do make more money than I as hvac has slowed way down. Off that one call I will only make an appr. $500, new condenser.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roadhouse said:


> You might have missed the bit where I said I went to the home on a service call, not for the install, so regarldess of what violations you may see it has nothing to do with myself. And sadly many homes which are out of the city limits there are many things in which are not up to code. In the city the code is enforced, not so much out in the county. Not even certain there are any inpections out there to begin with.
> 
> You probably do make more money than I as hvac has slowed way down. Off that one call I will only make an appr. $500, new condenser.


 
$500 for a new condenser? Are you serious? Let me guess you are just cutting the lineset and not reclaiming ("because it's out in the country")?
Any where I have ever worked there is $1000 to be made on a condenser push pull. 4 hours labor (reclaim, demo, install, evac, and charge). What SEER is that old unit? Can it be changed out without uping the rating to current standards? Does the indoor coil need to go too? $500 that's the trunk slammer special.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Next. :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roadhouse said:


> Next. :whistling2:


 
YUP, hack.:no:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Grief. You talk stupid and expect for me to answer. Not sure what I did to you, don't care, but if that is all you have to offer than simply be man enough to not speak in my direction. 

Your actions and accusations at this point and I'm certain the administrator of this site would agree, are very childish.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roadhouse said:


> Grief. You talk stupid and expect for me to answer. Not sure what I did to you, don't care, but if that is all you have to offer than simply be man enough to not speak in my direction.
> 
> Your actions and accusations at this point and I'm certain the administrator of this site would agree, are very childish.


 
The fact that $500 is what you charge for a four hour job says volumes. The fact you didn't say anything about the questions I asked says more. 
I wouldn't leave my house to make that on a condenser replacement and neither would any other professional. It isn't a personal attack it's a strike to your professonalism on the job.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You all need to not make all these threads personal. Disagree all you want but let's try, at least, to play nice. Thanks


----------



## Julius793 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry if this was addresses but why can you use 10 awg isn't the maximum cb you can use is a 30a? Also why wouldn't the 80% circuit rule apply? Thanx


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Julius793 said:


> Sorry if this was addresses but why can you use 10 awg isn't the maximum cb you can use is a 30a? Also why wouldn't the 80% circuit rule apply? Thanx


The a/c unit has overload protection built in so the unit is protect from overload. The OCPD is for ground fault and short circuit protection and code allows us to use the max. OCPD on the nameplate This can be 175% of the amp. of the unit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> The a/c unit has overload protection built in so the unit is protect from overload. The OCPD is for ground fault and short circuit protection and code allows us to use the max. OCPD on the nameplate This can be 175% of the amp. of the unit.


 
When you say it has built in overload protection are you referring to internal winding thermals? If so they often fail closed.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Julius, your thinking is 'backwards.' I'm not insulting you, its a common error, let me explain.

Folks often think in terms of "#14 for 15A, #12 for 20A, #10 for 30A," etc. They think of this as "The Rule."

Well, it's not the 'rule,' it's the EXCEPTION.

Look at your wire ampacity tables again. See that little star? That refers you to the relevant code section.

Look up that section - it's just a page or so back - and you will see that the section explains how you size wires for ten different types of loads. Only if none of the other nine apply do you use the tables the way you thought. That's why I say it is the exception.

Air conditioners and motors are two of the other nine loads mentioned in the code section. For them, different rules apply, and are explained in the relevant code sections.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> When you say it has built in overload protection are you referring to internal winding thermals? If so they often fail closed.


 I have no idea where it is but that is why we can oversize our cb larger than the ampacity of the wire. You often see a #12 wire with a 30 or even 40 amp breaker.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Julius793 said:


> Sorry if this was addresses but why can you use 10 awg isn't the maximum cb you can use is a 30a? Also why wouldn't the 80% circuit rule apply? Thanx


 

what 80% rule?:blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have no idea where it is but that is why we can oversize our cb larger than the ampacity of the wire. You often see a #12 wire with a 30 or even 40 amp breaker.


 
You don't see that in the NYC metro area, the cb is commonly sized at 125% of the load on HVAC equipment, but I always sized the wire by the nameplate minimum circuit ampacity and have yet to fail an inspection. Not all compressors have overloads and there is no other protection built in, hell most don't have high or low pressure cut outs any longer.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You don't see that in the NYC metro area, the cb is commonly sized at 125% of the load on HVAC equipment, but I always sized the wire by the nameplate minimum circuit ampacity and have yet to fail an inspection. Not all compressors have overloads and there is no other protection built in, hell most don't have high or low pressure cut outs any longer.


That may be true with commercial units but all residential units do have it unless that has changed recently. I have noticed that there seems to be a small gap between the load and breaker size on the new stuff. 440.22 allows 175% or more.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> the cb is commonly sized at 125% of the load on HVAC equipment,


125% of what, the MCA?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> 3) working space for disco not met


 
75%(if not more) of the installs I see violate this.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> The fact that $500 is what you charge for a four hour job says volumes. The fact you didn't say anything about the questions I asked says more.
> I wouldn't leave my house to make that on a condenser replacement and neither would any other professional. It isn't a personal attack it's a strike to your professonalism on the job.


I simply saw right through the transparency of you and your post well in advance, from when you said "Oh, he sucks at hvac too?" all like a little girl. And I'm supposed to respect that? Say what you want with your deep seeded need to insult me, fat man. You didn't gain any respect from me in doing so nor do I feel the need to run circles around your weak inquiries concerning hvac and your weak knowledge of it due to your immature insults. 

All day long, every day is how I'll easily run circles around you. Like training for a full marathon running around your girth. 

Sorry Dennis, there was only so much I was going to take but now I'll quit talking to him. Ignore list. 

Thanks.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Regarding the ampacity of conductors ...

I see that the 2012 NEC has done quite a bit of editing, and things might not be as easy to find as we might wish.

I was referring to 240.4(G), which lists the ten types of loads that affect wire sizing.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Here goes another one from yesterday. Still no mc.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roadhouse said:


> I simply saw right through the transparency of you and your post well in advance, from when you said "Oh, he sucks at hvac too?" all like a little girl. And I'm supposed to respect that? Say what you want with your deep seeded need to insult me, fat man. You didn't gain any respect from me in doing so nor do I feel the need to run circles around your weak inquiries concerning hvac and your weak knowledge of it due to your immature insults.
> 
> All day long, every day is how I'll easily run circles around you. Like training for a full marathon running around your girth.
> 
> ...


 
First off I'm a card carrying United Association HVAC foreman that has passed the Star Certification process and been through the 4 year apprenticeship program so I could care less what you believe your HVAC experience is. 

Secondly, are you serious calling me fat? Is that supposed to hurt my feelings? I'm 6'2" 300#, bench 425#, 51 years old and I can pick you off the ground with one hand on your neck and you'd have to run faster than 3000 feet per second to be out of range. And I'm married to a hot 26 yr old, so go f yourself.


The ignorant statements regarding electrical work you have posted here shows anyone with moderate experience that you have no idea of what you are talking about.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> Say what you want with your deep seeded need to insult me, fat man. .


 

Something tells me you would never say that to his face


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Still at it? I certainly hope you were not speaking to me cause I can't see you.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> Still at it? I certainly hope you were not speaking to me cause I can't see you.


 

Why? the cops got you twisted up right now?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a better pic of the same a/c disconnect.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roadhouse said:


> Here's a better pic of the same a/c disconnect.


 
And that would be NM in the sealtite on the right which is a damp and or wet location and a code violation, it should be THHN/THWN in that use.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

No mc out here either. I maintain 12 of these units. The disconnects are on a rack, four per rack. 






Some roof top units.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Roadhouse said:


> No mc out here either. I maintain 12 of these units. The disconnects are on a rack, four per rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well I'd hope not MC isn't code for wet locations. You do know what AC/MC is correct?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Did domeone say something? It's too late bub, you're on the ignore list so get over it, move on.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Something tells me you would never say that to his face


I would bet a months pay on that.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is what the NEC states on MC



> 330.10 Uses Permitted.
> (A) General Uses. Type MC cable shall be permitted as follows:
> (1) For services, feeders, and branch circuits.
> (2) For power, lighting, control, and signal circuits.
> ...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Again I ask you all to keep it civil and not personal.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is what the NEC states on MC


 
Have you ever used mc in a wet location? I've never seen that done in my area.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you ever used mc in a wet location? I've never seen that done in my area.



I rarely use MC as I am a wussy residential guy. I have seen FMC used outside before the 2008 NEC where they made it clear it was not permitted. Prior to that it was compliant


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I rarely use MC as I am a wussy residential guy. I have seen FMC used outside before the 2008 NEC where they made it clear it was not permitted. Prior to that it was compliant


 
I never remember it being compliant for wet locations but I have never been a code guru.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I never remember it being compliant for wet locations but I have never been a code guru.


Read the 2005 NEC art. 348.12 Uses not permitted. As long as the conductors were approved for wet location then it was compliant as long as the terminations were not likely to allow liquid in.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Read the 2005 NEC art. 348.12 Uses not permitted. As long as the conductors were approved for wet location then it was compliant as long as the terminations were not likely to allow liquid in.


 
I believe you on that, just have never done an install like that. I have seen alot of old bx and mc for signs and stuff like that in NJ/NY and figured it was hack.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Have you ever used mc in a wet location? I've never seen that done in my area.


I have, the MC cable that is listed for use in a wet location is PVC coated.

It is expensive and not really easy to use but does have its place.

Chris


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

raider1 said:


> I have, the MC cable that is listed for use in a wet location is PVC coated.
> 
> It is expensive and not really easy to use but does have its place.


We have used it in parking garages and for some reason some specs had us using it exposed inside a lab or the ceiling to feed lighting.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The only wet location MC I've used had a yellow plastic jacket on the outside, and it took special fittings that had brass pieces (more like MI cable fittings). My clearest memory of it was the look on the supply house guy's face when I asked for the stuff. It was the look of, "okay, do I pretend to understand what he wants, or do I tell him I have no idea what he's talking about".


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would guess the metal jacket one must exist, I would think .



> (11) In wet locations where any of the following conditions are met:
> a. *The metallic covering is impervious to moisture.*
> b. A moisture-impervious jacket is provided under the metal covering.
> c. The insulated conductors under the metallic covering are listed for use in wet locations, and a corrosion resistant jacket is provided over the metallic sheath.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

In a code update class I saw some MC that would meet that requirement 

It looked like the part of a straw that bends.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> In a code update class I saw some MC that would meet that requirement
> 
> It looked like the part of a straw that bends.


Like the flex line behind a gas stove-- that's what I envisioned.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Again I ask you all to keep it civil and not personal.


I do apologize to all.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Its not that i wouldnt speak my mad mind face to face, th its that it should never have come to that over the net or otherwise.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Roadhouse said:


> Its not that i wouldnt speak my mad mind face to face, th its that it should never have come to that over the net or otherwise.


 
I understand that, but my point was don't type things that you wouldn't say to his face.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

i didn.t say i wouldnt say it to his face. I said it was beneath me as a man to let him get to me on this forum.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I understand that, but my point was don't type things that you wouldn't say to his face.



Oh puhleeeeze. 

90% of the "banter" on here, or any other forum, wouldn't happen face to face.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

raider1 said:


> I have, the MC cable that is listed for use in a wet location is PVC coated.
> 
> It is expensive and not really easy to use but does have its place.
> 
> Chris


This reminds me of the TEK cable we use at power plants.

It's basically MC cable that has a plastic outer jacket and fittings designed for it.

With the properly listed fittings, it's listed for hazardous locations.

I've installed it all the way from 22/2 shielded to 750/3 15KV. The 750 is about 5" in diameter. And is REALLY difficult to bend.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I would bet a months pay on that.


 
I've loved the guy like a brother for over 20 years and I'd avoid pissing him off.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Roadhouse said:


> Did domeone say something? It's too late bub, you're on the ignore list so get over it, move on.


 
There is a cell phone commerical where a girl calls a guy to tell him she is giving him the silent treatment. Exactly like your comment here.


----------



## dxco (Jun 21, 2011)

*jesus h chr...*

I just read through the five pages of this thread and can't believe some of the crazy insults and bullcheet. I feel bad for the thread starter who was asking a pretty simple question and got a bunch of conflicting answers.
And maybe MC is allowed between the disco and condensing unit but that doesn't mean it's a good idea (just because you can doesn't mean you should...) seal-tight is pretty much the norm everywhere for a reason. And if the nameplate says 34 amps, be safe and go with 8AWG THHN & a 50A OPCD. That would have been the answer the poor guy was looking for. Old thread, I know but these DIY people come here hoping to get an answer to their questions.
And would it really be acceptable to run #12 on a 40A breaker for this install? That's not the advise I'd want to give the DIY'er


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dxco said:


> I just read through the five pages of this thread and can't believe some of the crazy insults and bullcheet. I feel bad for the thread starter who was asking a pretty simple question and got a bunch of conflicting answers.
> And maybe MC is allowed between the disco and condensing unit but that doesn't mean it's a good idea (just because you can doesn't mean you should...) seal-tight is pretty much the norm everywhere for a reason. And if the nameplate says 34 amps, be safe and go with 8AWG THHN & a 50A OPCD. That would have been the answer the poor guy was looking for. Old thread, I know but these DIY people come here hoping to get an answer to their questions.


So you don't want people to give the OP actual code advice just your own opinion as what is right. :laughing:




> And would it really be acceptable to run #12 on a 40A breaker for this install?


Yes, the NEC allows that and it is safe.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

dxco said:


> ...That's not the advise I'd want to give the DIY'er



You should not be giving ANY advice to a DIY'er on this site.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> own opinion as what is right.


Those guys are great to bid against. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I miss Roadhouse :laughing:


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

dxco said:


> I just read through the five pages of this thread and can't believe some of the crazy insults and bullcheet. I feel bad for the thread starter who was asking a pretty simple question and got a bunch of conflicting answers.
> And maybe MC is allowed between the disco and condensing unit but that doesn't mean it's a good idea (just because you can doesn't mean you should...) seal-tight is pretty much the norm everywhere for a reason. And if the nameplate says 34 amps, be safe and go with 8AWG THHN & a 50A OPCD. That would have been the answer the poor guy was looking for. Old thread, I know but these DIY people come here hoping to get an answer to their questions.
> And would it really be acceptable to run #12 on a 40A breaker for this install? That's not the advise I'd want to give the DIY'er


Nobody said #12, they said #10. If you dont understand that it is perfectly acceptable and safe to put that on the max fuse or breaker indicated on the nameplate, you really dont have any buisiness giving out electrical advice let alone chastising others.

This is a forum for electricians and electrical discussion. That is the primary purpose, not answering diy questions as quickly and simply as possible


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I miss Roadhouse :laughing:


He's still around here & posts now and then.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I love old threads where RoadHouse is getting beat up :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> He's still around here & posts now and then.


I should have been more specific. I miss this:



HackWork said:


> I love old threads where RoadHouse is getting beat up :thumbup:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Interesting this thread is still around. I recently received a phone call from a customer stating that her to poll 60 amp breaker which feeds a subpanel outdoors which then feeds two condenser units is tripping. Can I upsize the two poles 60 amp breaker, Even though I'm upsizing the breaker for the conductors.?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Going_Commando said:


> That's what I'm smelling too. The NEC doesn't say anywhere you can't run MC in dwelling units, and I find it really hard to believe even TX would be so obtuse as to disallow it.
> 
> I'd run #8 NM into the back of a disconnect, and then sealtite whip to the condenser.



I've roped two complete houses in MC, bout a dozen in bx back when, and recently a remodeled bedroom/bath in MC. All at customer request due to previous rat chew damage. None of that work was very enjoyable, but I charged large.


----------

